# Other people who enjoy David Jalbert's Goldberg Variations?



## N Fowleri (5 mo ago)

I have owned this for many years and really enjoy it, but I don't have a good ear for things. Is there something I would find objectionable about it if I knew more? I am truly seeking knowledge here.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

N Fowleri said:


> I have owned this for many years and really enjoy it, but I don't have a good ear for things. Is there something I would find objectionable about it if I knew more? I am truly seeking knowledge here.
> 
> View attachment 172360


It’s an excellent version, well played and recorded. I particularly like Jalbert’s tasteful ornamentation.


----------



## N Fowleri (5 mo ago)

wkasimer said:


> It’s an excellent version, well played and recorded. I particularly like Jalbert’s tasteful ornamentation.


Thank you very much for your answer. Would you be able to say whether it is one of your favorites? Top 5? Top 10? Assuming this is not your absolute favorite, may I ask which recording is and why? Specifically, could you say how your favorite appeals to you more than this? Again, I'm just trying to learn what I should listen for.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If I may, I have some other recommendations 

Fauré: Nocturnes Nos. 1-13/ Corigliano & Rzewski: Ballads & Fantasies and Prokofiev Piano Sonatas .
Great recordings


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

N Fowleri said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. Would you be able to say whether it is one of your favorites? Top 5? Top 10? Assuming this is not your absolute favorite, may I ask which recording is and why? Specifically, could you say how your favorite appeals to you more than this? Again, I'm just trying to learn what I should listen for.


I try not to "rank" recordings, unlike some on this forum, but it's probably top 10, perhaps even top 5. My personal favorites on piano (at the moment) are Sergey Schepkin's second recording (on the Japanese King label) and Ekaterina Dershavina's (I think that it's still available on Arte Nova). I recently heard a great version by Giovanni Mazzocchin, They're all a little more assertive and extrovert than Jalbert.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I stopped buying the Goldbergs on the piano as I had so many and there was often not that much to choose between them. Even recommendations tended not to guide me to something new and fresh in this field. It didn't help that the music often makes me think of Hannibal Lecter.


----------

